# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار >  می خواهید شرکت نرم افزاری تاسیس کنید ؟

## ir_programmer

شما یک برنامه نویس هستید.
آیا علاقمند به تاسیس شرکت نرم افزاری که خود از سهام داران آن باشید هستید و یا اینکه قصد همکاری با شرکت های نرم افزاری موجود را دارید؟ 
البته علاقه شخصی هر کسی داشتن شرکت بزرگ است . اما منظور حالت واقعی آن و دور از رویا می باشد. در کل برنامه شما در آینده چیست و یه کدام سو پیش می روید؟

----------


## mehrzad007

من به سمت رعایت قوانین جامعه پیش خواهم رفت ! یعنی سوال رو در جای خودش می پرسم .

----------


## mahdi_negahi

شرکت نرم افزاری در ایران یک کاره ریسکی 
شما یک سرمایه را خرج ساختن یک ایده میکنید و بعد کسی از ایده شما خوشش نمی آید

----------


## mohy_heidari

> شرکت نرم افزاری در ایران یک کاره ریسکی 
> شما یک سرمایه را خرج ساختن یک ایده میکنید و بعد کسی از ایده شما خوشش نمی آید


به عقیده بنده این حرف تا حدی میتونه درست باشه.
همونطور که همه شما عزیزان هم میدونید چیزی که تو کشور ما زیاده برنامه های تکراری و غیر استاندارد و بدون مدیریت هستش. یعنی به عنوان نمونه شما اگه یکم تلاش کنید میتونید در عرض 2 روز 100 نوع لغتنامه که هیچ کدوم هم استاندارد جهانی نیست پیدا کنید. یا اگه بخوام یه نمونه بارز نام ببرم نرم افزار های حسابداری که به قدری زیاد هست که  میشه گفت برای هر شرکتی که تو ایران هست یه برنامه میرسه.

این یعنی چی این یعنی صنعت IT در ایران در حد کمی مونده به صفر هست.

اما اگه هر یک از ما ها یک ایده نو برای خودمون تعریف کنیم و برای رسیدن به هدفمون تحقیق کنیم مطمعنا میشه به جاهای بهتری رسید.

ایده های اکثر برنامه نویس های ایرانی منتهی میشه به پایگاه داده و چند تا API برای کارهای مثلا عجیب و غریب که نتیجه هم میشه همون لغتنامه  :لبخند:

----------


## ir_programmer

به این نظر سنجی بیشتر اهمیت بدین.

----------


## satanic0098

به نظر من برای شروع بهتر هست که در شرکت های نرم افزاری موجود فعالیت کنیم

و به کسب تجربه بپردازیم--بعد از اون که بازار کار دستمون اومد اون موقع میتونیم تصمیم

درستی بگیریم که شرکتی تاسیس کنیم یا...

----------


## akram_raeespour

سلام
من علاقه مندم که شرکت تاسیس کنم و از سهامداران آن باشم.

----------


## misagh1359

من یه پیشنهاد دارم بدون شک از اعضا و مدیران سایت افرادی هستند که خودشون این راه رو رفتن و الان مثلا سهامدار یک شرکت برنامه نویسی هستند . 
پیشنهاد من اینه که این دوستان تجارب فنی و اقتصادی و جهت گیری های بازار رو در این تاپیک مطرح کنند . تا به هر حال سایر دوستان بتونن از این تجارب استفاده کنن 
یادمون باشه که همه جوانای ایران زمین هستیم و تلاش همه ما در نهایت به پیشرفت این صنعت در کشور منتهی می شه
یه خواهش دیگه به نظر من مدیران سایت اگه امکانش واسشون هست جهت گیری برنامه نویس ها را به سمت نوشتن نرم افزارهای مبتنی بر هوش مصنوعی برسونن مطمئنا در آینده دیگه دیتابیس نویسی و این جور کارا زیاد به چشم نمی آد

----------


## visual_sadegh

نظر من اینه که بازار و درآمد اکثر برنامه نویسان از طریق طراحی نرم افزار برای ادارات و شرکت هاست و کمتر کسی بر روی کاربران خانگی سرمایه گزاری می کنه.
فکر می کنم کاربران خانگی هم به نرم افزار هایی احتیاج دارند که هم ارزون باشه و هم قابل بروز رسانی

----------


## AlirezaSaberi

به نظر من که خودم یک برنامه نویس دارای شرکت هستم، برنامه نویس بودن نه شرط لازم برای راه اندازی یک شرکت هست و نه شرط کافی
برای تاسیس شرکت مهمترین چیز مدیر بودنه یعنی شما باید با قواعد مدیریت مثلا برنامه ریزی ، یازاریابی ،مالی و خیلی علوم دیگه آشنا باشید (نمیگم مسلط باشید ولی باید بدونید در صورتی که در یک زمینه کم آوردید چطوری خودتون رو تو اون زمینه تقویت کنید) حتی باید اونقدر مدیریت داشته باشید که اگر احساس کردید به درد مدیریت شرکت نمیخورید یک نفر دیگر رو استخدام کنید و اون مدیریت کنه

به هر حال شرکت با یک نفر شرکت نمیشه بنا براین باید افراد مختلفی رو جذب کنید و اون ها رو مدیریت کنید که با توجه به قابلیت بالای ما ایرانی ها در کار تیمی!!؟؟ خدا به دادتون برسه

نکته مهم دیگه داشتن ایده است اگر فکر کنید قاشق سازی کار نداره میزنی سرش پخش میشه دمش بکش دارز میشه که هیچی . باید دانش کافی نسبت به نیاز بازار و مشتریان داشته باشید

از طرفی به بازار هم باید دقت داشت و خیلی مسائل دیگه که فکر کنم یه تاپیک با عنوان مشکلات شرکت های نرم افزاری ایجاد کنیم و اونجا بحث کنیم

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

بازار رو بیخیال . امکان پرداخت رشوه داشته باش . پارتی هم داشته باش . شرکت هم داشته باش کار دولتی بت میدن برو کیف کن

----------


## mehdi_kamari

سلام بر همگی .
به نظر من داشتن یه شرکت نرم افزاری تو این مملکت جز ریسک هیچ چیزی به همراه نداره . ولی اگه بتونی بدون اینا مشتریهات و داشته باشه و با شرکتای نرم افزاری همکاری کنی و بزاری اونها برات مشتری پیدا کنن موفق تر باشی .
اینطوری دیگه نگرانی خیلی چیزا رو نداری . دنیای الان دنیای مجازی هستش . پس میشه بدون این کارا پایدار موند ولی اگه بخوای درگیر مسائل حاشیه ای بشی دیگه تمومه .

----------


## AlirezaSaberi

> بازار رو بیخیال . امکان پرداخت رشوه داشته باش . پارتی هم داشته باش . شرکت هم داشته باش کار دولتی بت میدن برو کیف کن


با این قضیه کاملا موافقم :قهقهه: 
البته اگه قصد مدیریت دارین و می خواهید تو ایران موفق باشید هر کتاب مدیریتی که مطالعه کردید خلاف اون رو انجام بدین. مثلا اگر نوشته کار گروهی خوبه شما باید زیر آب زنی همکار رو خوب بلد باشید و کار رو دست خودتون نگه دارید! :ناراحت: 
کلا مبحث مدیریت ایرانی مبحث جالبیه من دارم یک کتاب در موردش مینویسم که احتمالا سرم رو به باد میده :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## mehdi_kamari

آقا اولین مشتری کتابت منم .
جدا از شوخی باید بگم که توی این بازار نباید به دانشت بسنده کنی . بلکه به توانایی گرفتن کار فکر کن . البته این رو هم بگم که همونقدر هم کار بلد باشی . ولی زیاد امیدوارت نمی کنم . تا توی شرکت های دولتی بچه هاشون بلدن با کامپیوتر بازی کنن چرا پولشون و دور بریزن و به غریبه ها بدن پرو‍‍ژه ها رو .

تا اون نابغه هستند من و شما بی سواد چی کاره ایم ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## khz-web1

بهترین زمان برای تاسیس یک شرکت نرم افزاری از امروز به بعد است ....چرا؟

چون ما هنوز تو بحث نرم افزاری پیشرفت چشم گیری نداشتیم و راحتر می تونیم پیشرفت کنیم در بازار کار  خود را جای بدیم 
چون در ایران هنوز فرهنگ سازی IT نشده ، می تونیم به راحتی بازار IT آینده رو در دست بگیریم
چون هنوز تجارت الکترونیک تو ایران رواج پیدا نکرده وتنها 2 درصد پیشرفت در این ضمینه داشتیم(البته از نظر من)
وخیلی دلایل دیگر که الان حضور ذهن ندارم 

و البته از همه مهمتر همکاری مسئولین کشور با برنامه نویسان عزیز ایرانی

----------


## anubis_ir

در سال جاری شورای عالی انفورماتیک تقریبا نیمه منحل نیمه فعال بود. تا زمانی هم که تائیدیه این شورا رو نداشته باشید اگر کار هم داشته باشید، قرار داد هم داشته باشید، پولی به شما نخواهند داد. تو خود شرح مفصل بخوان ...

----------


## ir_programmer

این نظر سنجی میتونست مفید باشه. اما بعلت عدم استقبال دوستان میشه گفته متروکه شده.

----------


## jghalai

این همه نا امیدی .... . بابا با این جور فکر کردن معلومه هیچ کاری نمیتونیم انجام بدیم. 
هر کاری سختی داره . شرکت برنامه نویسی زدن هم سختیش بیشتر از بقیه چیزا نیست . همه جای دنیا کار شرکت های برنامه نویسی سخته. قرار هم نیست آسون باشه . اگه اینجوری بود هر کی بلند میشد یه شرکت می زد .

----------


## ir_programmer

تاکنون 58% اعلام کردن که باید در شرکت نرم افزاری سهامدار باشن. فکر کنم امار بالاتر هم بره.

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

کی گفته شرکت زدن سخته . شما قبل از شرکت مشگل رشوه و پارتیت رو حل کن اصلا دیگه شرکت خودشون برات میزنن دیگه چی از این راحتتر؟

----------


## amirhosein

یه بخشی از کار ربطی به برنامه نویسی و مشکلات خاص اون نداره اگه بخوای یه مغازه لبنیاتی هم بزنی باید بتونی مشتری جذب کنی باید بتونی جنس خوب بیاری و بفروشی باید جواب مشکلات اداری و دارایی و عوارض رو بدی و ... اما یه بخشهایی از کار هم به ذات این رشته بستگی داره که بهتره مشکلات رو تفکیک کنیم.
مشکلات وجود دارن ولی مزایای نرم افزار رو هم نباید فراموش کرد.اینکه یه بار بنویسی ولی هزار بار بفروشی اینکه لازم نیست سرمایه اولیه داشته باشی (بغیر از یه سیستم و یه خورده سواد) اینکه از یه کد یا کتابخونه نوشته شده می تونی به دفعات استفاده کنی همه و همه از مزایای این صنعت هستن که نباید فراموش بشه.حالا شما که این همه مزایا داری نمی خوای پای مشکلاتش هم بایستی؟

----------


## reza6384

به نظر دقیقا همونجوری که دوستمون گفت، باید اول آدم تو یه شرکن نرم افزاری کار کنه. چند تا نرم افزار رو ببینه. با بازار و نیاز بازار آشنا بشه. بعد که خودش یک برنامه نویس کاملا حرفه ای شد اونوقت اگه ایده جدید داشت، یعنی یک چیزی که نیاز بازار هست ولی هنوز کشف نشده، بیاد و شرکت بزنه. وگرنه نرم افزار انبارداری و حسابداری و رستوران تا دلش بخواد تو بازار ریخته. 
باید اصول TeamWork رعایت باشه، باید پروژه تحت نظر مهندس نرم افزار باشه، و شرکتی موفقه که واقعا بتونه اصول مهندسی نرم افزار رو رعایت کنه، من چندین و چند جا دیدم که اول یه چیزی می نویسن ، میدن دست کاربر ، بعد تازه که ایراداش دراومد، میشینن Debug  می کنن و این دقیقا می شه Waterfall که هزینه Debug بعد از پیاده سازی تا 60 برابر فاز اولیه هست. در انتها اینو می گم که همه اذعان کردن که Microsoft شکست ناپذیره، ولی خیلی با هدف رسیدن به Microsoft یا با الگو قرار دادنش خیلی پیشرفت کردن.

----------


## babakj

> کی گفته شرکت زدن سخته . شما قبل از شرکت مشگل رشوه و پارتیت رو حل کن اصلا دیگه شرکت خودشون برات میزنن دیگه چی از این راحتتر؟


حرف راست می زنه دمش گرم

مشکل بازار نبست اصلا پس این همه برنامه در پیت رو هم ببینید کیا می خرند 

گیرم من و تو آخر سواد اصلا گیرم یه برنامه درست کردیم مثل مایکروسافت مانی microsoft money 
بعدش هم قیمت دادیم 200 دلار
فرداش کرکش زودتر از خودش میاد تو بازار

وقتی کسی پول بابت نرم افزار نمیده تو بیا خدا ترین برنامه رو هم بنویش چه فایده
اصلا کدوم یکی از شماها یه ویندوز اورجینال روی سیستمتون نصبه 
یا کدومتون دارید با ویژوال استودیوی اورجینال برنامه می نویسید

پس توقع هم نداشته باشید برنامه تون رو گرون بخرند و کرک نکنند 

منم نه ترجیح می دم شرکت نرم افزاری داشته باشم نه ترجیح می دم جایی استخدام شم 
چون وقتی هم بری استخدام بشی بازم کارت رو می دزدند .

برنامه نویس حرفه ایی همیشه توی ایران گشنه و بی پوله نمونه شو خیلی سراغ دارم 

برنامه نویس در مال و کسی که یه سورس رو به 10 تا شرکت می فروشه همیشه نونش تو روغنه

----------


## ARA

دوستی میگفت گفت هر وقت به در اهنی بزرگی رسیدی که یک قفل بزرگ روش زده بودند خوشحال باش که حتما راهی هست و کلیدی برای باز کردن  اون قفل ،وگرنه حتما به جای در ،دیوار میساختند

منم با مجموع حرفها موافقم اول تجربه دوم بو کشیدن و سوم بالاخره یک ایده به این مخیله میرسه که میتونه نو باشه و یک شروع 

از قدیم گفتن از تو حرکت از خدا برکت تا شروع کنی میبینی که چقدر ایده تو این کشور هست که یا انجام نشده یا خیلی ناقصه 

من با دو تا از دوستان یا علی رو گفتیم الان هم سایتش رو داریم میزنیم تا الان سرچند تا قرار داد رفتیم ولی فعلا ...

ولی خوب تا 1000000000 نشه بازی نشه

----------


## mehdi_kamari

دوستان سلام 
مشکل ما اینه که عادت داریم اختیارمون و بدیم دست دیگرون - کارفرما منظورمه 
بالاخره معلومه شرکت زدن سخته - ریسک داره ولی خوب بهتر از بیگاری برای آدماییه که معمولا با سواد هم نیستند و فقط سو استفاده درست و خوب یاد گرفتند .
به قول دوستمون ARA اگه بخوای میشه با اینها هم کنار اومد .

البته اینایی که گفتم و خودم رعایت نمیکنم و ترجیحا با شرکتها همکاری کنم فکر کنم دردسر کمتری داشته باشم !

----------


## aghamolki

اگه کسی در مورد ثبت شرکت نرم افزاری اطلاعاتی داره لطف کنه قرار بده 
_منظورم مدارک لازم و تعداد اعضای موسس و... است_
با تشکر

----------


## babakj

آقای ARA سر چند تا که سهله سر 1000 تا قرار داد هم بری بهت پول نمی دند 
یعنی آخرش ضرر می کنی 
از من گفتن - اگه سود کردی من حاضرم نصف قیمت باهات کار کنم

----------


## ARA

> آقای ARA سر چند تا که سهله سر 1000 تا قرار داد هم بری بهت پول نمی دند 
> یعنی آخرش ضرر می کنی 
> از من گفتن - اگه سود کردی من حاضرم نصف قیمت باهات کار کنم


اگه سودی توش نیست پس این همه شرکت نرمافزاری که مثل قارچ دارند تکثیر میشند از کجا دارند نون می خورند  :متفکر: 

البته این رو میدونم که تو این دوره از وضع سیاسی اقتصادی بازار نرم افزار از رونق افتاده  ولی همیشه که یک جور نمیمونه بالاخره ما هم باید تو نرم افزار پیشرفت کنیم و برای اینکار احتیاج به همین شرکت های خورده پا هست تا شرکت های بزرگ شکل بگیرند 

اون موقع میبینی همه دارند میلیونی به جیب میزنند و ما به یک حقوق معمولی (در حد یک کارشناس ،اصلا تو این مملکت  فرقی بین یک مهندس نرم افزار و یک کارشناس علوم انسانی ، که اصلا  تلاش اینها تو گرفتن مدرک ،زحمت درس خوندن ، کار کردن ،فکر کردن  به هیچ وجه قابل مقایسه نیست ) میگیریم حتی خیلی مواقع هم کمتر از اونها  :خیلی عصبانی: 

گر صبر کنی ز قوره مایکروسافت سازی  :قهقهه: 

با  نصف قیمت  :کف کرده!:  :متعجب:  به فکر ایده باش تا با دوبرابر قیمت برا خودت کار کنی  :گیج:

----------


## hamed20me

سلام خدمت همه دوستان
اینطورکه من از عنوان تاپیک متوجه شدم قاعدتاً مطالبی مرتبط با تاسیس یک شرکت باید در آن باشد و کسانیکه تجربیاتی در این زمینه دارند مطالب خود را ارسال کنند ولی مطالبی که در این تاپیک مشاهده می شود غیر از این است. مطالب این تاپیک بیشتر در مورد خوب یابد بودن ایجاد یک شرکت است که این مسئله بیشتر جنبه شخصی دارد و هر فرد با توجه به هدف گذاری اقتصادی که در زندگی خود دارد به آن جواب می دهد و اصلاً نیازی به بحث کردن ندارد اما اینکه افرادی وجود داشته باشند که تجربیات خود را در زمینه ثبت یک شرکت و مراحل اداری آن را در اختیار سایر دوستان قرار دهند مثمرثمرتر خواهد بود. چون مسائلی از قبیل ایجاد یک شرکت در ایران چنان مبهم است که متولی اصلی این مسئله یعنی اداره ثبت شرکتها ومالکیت صنعتی حتی یک سایت برای اطلاع رسانی ندارد. به هر حال خواهش از دوستانی که تجربیاتی در این زمینه دارند مطالب خود را برای تاپیک ارسال کنند.

----------


## ARA

من یک چیزایی تو سایت افتاب  خونده بودم یک سری بزن اونجا http://www.aftab.ir/search/aftab.php...B%26%231604%3B

----------


## behrooz

اعضای هیات مدیره یه شرکت هرگز نباید جزو کارکنان هم باشند. اینو بعد 4 سال تجربه میگم.

----------


## the_one

> به عقیده بنده این حرف تا حدی میتونه درست باشه.
> همونطور که همه شما عزیزان هم میدونید چیزی که تو کشور ما زیاده برنامه های تکراری و غیر استاندارد و بدون مدیریت هستش. یعنی به عنوان نمونه شما اگه یکم تلاش کنید میتونید در عرض 2 روز 100 نوع لغتنامه که هیچ کدوم هم استاندارد جهانی نیست پیدا کنید. یا اگه بخوام یه نمونه بارز نام ببرم نرم افزار های حسابداری که به قدری زیاد هست که میشه گفت برای هر شرکتی که تو ایران هست یه برنامه میرسه.
> 
> این یعنی چی این یعنی صنعت IT در ایران در حد کمی مونده به صفر هست.
> 
> اما اگه هر یک از ما ها یک ایده نو برای خودمون تعریف کنیم و برای رسیدن به هدفمون تحقیق کنیم مطمعنا میشه به جاهای بهتری رسید.
> 
> ایده های اکثر برنامه نویس های ایرانی منتهی میشه به پایگاه داده و چند تا API برای کارهای مثلا عجیب و غریب که نتیجه هم میشه همون لغتنامه


دوست من،
من هم از وضع موجود شاکیم! ولی وقتی تنها کار یک مهندس نرم افزار شده طراحی پایگاه
داده و تمام تکنولوژی نرم افزار در ایران به همین ختم میشه چه باید کرد؟ باید سرمایه رو دور
ریخت؟ با تمام این احوال من موافق ضرر اولیه هستم چون اکثر شرکتهای بزرگ دنیا که در این
زمینه فعلیت می کنند متحمل این ضرر اولیه شده اند، ولی در ایران اولین ضرر مساوی
ورشکستگی است.
من و پنج نفر از دوستانم بعد از تحقیق می خواستیم یک شرکت تولید نرم افزارهای
سرگرمی تاسیس کنیم که یکی از کارهای این شرکت تولید بازیهای کامپیوتری باشه.
طرحهای جالبی داشتیم ولی با چند ماه بررسی بازار و عرضه و تقاضا دیدیم که با این
وضعیت باید بعد از تولید اولین محصول کارتن خواب بشیم. چون بازاری برای عرضه وجود نداره.
این یکی از رشته هایی است که یک شرکت میتونه در اون فعالیت کنه. باقی زمینه ها هم که 
یا کاربرد نداره یا باند بازیه....
به هر حال من دوباره دارم برنامه ریزی می کنم که بتونم این کار رو انجام بدم... 
ولی کاربرد کامپیوتر در ایران آنقدر محدود است که به همان پایگاه داده و فرهنگ لغت ختم
می شود.
واقعا" متأسفم....
 :افسرده:

----------


## INeedHelp

به نظر من قبل از بحث تاسیس شرکت باید در مورد این که برنامه نویسی شغل مناسبی هست صحبت کنیم. وقتی تمام برنامه ها بعد از یه مدت کرکش می یاد تو بازار چه فرقی می کنه ما شرکت زدیم یا نزدیم وقتی نارسیس بعد از چند  سال تکامل و رسیدنش به موفقیت تازه شروع می کنه به درآمد زائی نرم افزارش کرک میشه و نرم افزار هائی دیگه ای مثل : هلو و ...  تکلیف چیه؟ 
ما باید چکار کنیم؟
برنامه نویسی رو فراموش کنیم بریم به دنبال یک شغل دیگه پس عشق و علاقه ما نسبت به برنامه نویسی چی میشه؟
و دهها سوال دیگه ......

با این حرفها خواستن توانستن است آگه کسی عاشق باشه راه رسیدن به عشقشو پیدا می کنه ما هم اگه عاشق برنامه نویسی هستیم باید راه درآمدزائیشو پیدا کنیم.
به امید روزی که ایران صاحب قانون کپی رایت بشه 
ببخشید اگه زیاد حرف زدم و صحبتهام عاشقانه ، سیاسی ،  تبلیغی و ... شد.

----------


## اصغر (پآچ)

من دوست دارم اول در یک شرکت کار کنم بعد که مشکلات کاریم رفع شد و تقریبا در کارم خبره شدم برم برا خودم  شرکت تاسیس کنم که مشتریای خودم رو هم داشته باشم!

البته این خلاف نامردیه!

----------


## m.labbaf

بسیار عالی.

----------


## miradli

تحلیل شخصی من از بازار نرم افزار :
   شما از کامپیوتر استفاده میکنید . تا حالا شده برای فعال سازی برنامه به عنوان مثال وینمپ پول بدید و کد رجیستر بگیرید ؟! 
خوب پس بحث برنامه های مورد استفاده کاربران خانگی مشخص شد ... یعنی کلی ایده و طرح برای چنین برنامه هایی قبل از بوجود اومدن میمیرن !
این در صورتی هست که ما حاضر نیستیم و اگر باشیم هم توان مالی 80% درصد مردم تو ایران اجازه نمیده به عنوان مثال از ویندوز رجیستر شده مایکروسافت استفاده کنن !
کامپیوتری که با زیر پا گذاشتن حقوق مولف و کپی رایت بوت میشه ، چطور میشه روش نرم افزار %%% تومانی اجرا بشه ؟
توان مالی کم و بی اهمیت بودن کامپیوتر در زندگی ایرانی ها ( تعداد زیادی کامپیوتر رو میخرن فقط برای زینت خونه ! حالا یه منتی سر کامپیوتر میزارن و باهاش آهنگ هم گوش میکنن ! البته به اون تعدادی هم که کامپیوتر رو بجای کنسول بازی خریدن باید توجه بشه ! ) خوب شما چه ایده ای میتونی بدی که این افراد که اکثریت مصرف کننده های کامپیوتر تو ایران رو تشکیل میدن به کامپیوترشون علاقه مند بشن و نرم افزار شما رو بخرن ! و ازش استفاده کنن ؟
وضعیت آی تی تو ایران بهرانی و قرمز هست ... 
خوب تنها راهی که جلوی پای یک شرکت میمونه تولید نرم افزار برای ادارات هست ، چرا ؟ ( چون ادارات نیاز به پشتیبانی و .. دارن و نمیتونن در بیشتر مواقع از کرک و ... استفاده کنن که اگه میتونستن میکردن . ) نتیجه میشه نرم افزارهای حسابداری و ...
البته چون از نظر ایرانی ها یادگیری و آموزش بی ارزش هست و نمیخوان وقت با ارزششون هدر بره یه سری هم نرم افزار های مولتی مدیا تولید میشه با عنوان آموزشی !

من دانشجوهایی رو دیدم که گرایش نرم افزار میخونن ولی بلد نیستن تو گوگل سرچ کنن یا یک برنامه نصب کنن ! این واقعا گریه دار هست . ببینید وضع مردم عامه چی هست .

----------


## visual_sadegh

همانطور که گفتین تحلیل شخصی شما بود
من در ارتباط با کاربران خانگی موافق نیستم
این که کاربران خانگی نرم افزار نمی خرن به اعتقاد من یک فرصته، فرصت برای خلق یک ایده که بتونه حجم زیادی از 
این بازار کساد رو مال خودش کنه
ایده هم که توی خیابون نریخته دوست من
من دو ماهه که یک شرکت نرم افزاری راه اندازی کردم و دارم برای شرکت ها و ادارات برنامه می نویسم ولی هنوزم می گم.
کاربران خانگی



> من دانشجوهایی رو دیدم که گرایش نرم افزار میخونن ولی بلد نیستن تو گوگل سرچ کنن یا یک برنامه نصب کنن ! این واقعا گریه دار هست . ببینید وضع مردم عامه چی هست .


چه خوب اینم یه فرصته، فکر می کنید اگر هر کی درسشو تمام می کرد برنامه نویس می شد.وضع ما بهتر می شد یا بدتر؟
در ثانی این به معنای فرصت برای توسعه نرم افزار های آموزشیه.

----------


## aminicompeng

با سلام،
من از كساني هستم كه همواره تاسيس يك شركت مهم نرم افزاري را در سر لوحه اهدافم قرار دادم اما هنوز به اين جواب نرسيدم كه شركت باز كنم چيكار مي تونم انجام بدم براي مردم با فرهنگمون...؟ يا اينكه آيا منم مثل بقيه بشينم منتظره يه پروژه ديتا بيس باشم كه با اونهمه جنگ و فنگ اين مدل پروژه ها با يه پول بخور نمير روزگار بگذرونم و يا يه پك نرم افزاري توليد كنم كه هنوز به بازار نداده 1000 نسخه رايگان بيرون داشته باشه....

عزيزان ما درسته كه بايد به فكر تاسيس شركت باشيم اما جائي كه قانون نيست ضررش بيشتر از منفعتش هست. ما بايد متحد شويم و دولت رو وادار كنيم كه نظام مهندسي برا رشتمون قرار بده، تا هر كسي حق نفوذ در اين رشته بزرگ رو نداشته باشه... من تو فاميلمون تنها كسي هستم كه ليسانس نرم افزار دارم اما همه پسراي فاميل تو كاره خريد و فروش كامپيوتر با فقط يه ديپلم از من بيشتر شمرده ميشن.... :لبخند:  (كمي طولاني شد اما چه كنيم كه از ماست كه بر ماست)

به اميد موفقيت روز افزون براي جوانان ايران زمين

----------


## miradli

کاملا درسته 



> من تو فاميلمون تنها كسي هستم كه ليسانس نرم افزار دارم اما همه پسراي فاميل تو كاره خريد و فروش كامپيوتر با فقط يه ديپلم از من بيشتر شمرده ميشن....


ببینید دوست عزیز منطق من میگه ما نمیتونیم با قانون کاری بکنیم که کسی حق خرید کامپیوتر رو نداشته باشه ! یا وارد کار ما نشه مشکل از فرهنگ غلط هست و ظاهر بینی و ...
مردم ایران مدتهاست که عادت کردن شبیه آچار فرانسه عمل کنن ، هر چیزی رو سعی میکنن خودشون انجام بدن ( اما دلیل : خوب اگر بوجه کافی بود که هر کسی فقط کار تخصصی خودش رو میکرد و در این صورت تو هر زمینه کلی پیشرفت میکردیم ! ) در کنار این مشکلات خود بزرگ بینی یا بهتر بگم ادعا کردن ( وقتی یه نفر یاد میگیره تو اتومبیل بنزین با هوا ترکیب میشه تا حرکت کنه اسم خودش رو میزاره مکانیک !! که البته من کلی حال دادم چون بیشتر مواقع سر از هیچ چیز در نمی یارن .)
تنها راه بالا بردن سطح اطلاعات مردم و سطح انتظارشون از یک متخصص هست .
اما از بحث اصلی دور نشیم " شرکت " من خیلی دوست دارم شاید یکی از آرزوهام باشه که یک شرکت تاسیس کنم ! چون دلم میخواد ایده های بزرگی که دارم رو پیاده کنم و هدفم پیشرفت ایران هست ( البته پول هم هست )
الان تو ایران کلی شرکت دارن فعالیت میکنن که زیر شاخه برنامه نویسی هستن ! اگه سود نداشت که تعطیل میکردن . میشه کار کرد اما من لااقل الان به فکر رسیدن به هدفم نیست چون :
1 - مجبور میشم به دیتا بیس محدود شم و ...
2 - نمیتونم تو این محیط ایده ای رو که سرمایه بر هست رو عملی کنم !
3 - ...
به هر حال جا برای کار هست و اگه هدف فقط پول باشه قول میدم که اگه مدیریت خوب داشته باشید خوب در میآرید . ولی تو ایران جایی برای شرکتی مثل مایکروسافت نیست ! اگه بیل گیتس تو ایران بود احتمالا یه حراجی لباس زنونه راه مینداخت یا سبزی فروشی !
در ضمن اسم بیل گیتس رو اوردم این رو هم بگم که بیل گیتس دانشگاه رو ترک کرد و رفت طرف تجارت ( نه داس نه ویندوز دست بیل گیتس رو نبوسید ! ) ایشون فقط یه مدیر و یا یک تاجر خوب بوده که با خرید داس و قراردادهایی که بسته تونسته به این جا برسه " در مقابل آقای لینوس  ( طراح لینوکس ) که کلی زحمت کشیده و میشه گفت کنار تحصیلات یک هکر خود ساخته بوده و امروز کلی کاربر تو دنیا دارن از محصولش استفاده میکنن " جالبه که بدونید تو یک شرکت کار میکنه ( مالک نیست ! ) و زندگی عادی داره . حالا خودتون کمی فکر کنید میفهمید موضوع چی هست . حالا جواب دوست عزیز aminicompeng اگر یکی از پسرای فامیلتون بیل گیتس بود و خودتون لینوس چی میگفتید ؟
شما برای تاسیس شرکت نیازی به اطلاعات کامل ندارید فقط مدیر خوبی باشید و برنامه نویسهای خوبی استخدام کنید ! 
ببخشید طولانی شد . امدوارم تمام دوستانی که در این زمینه فعالیت میکنن موفق باشن و روزی برسه که ایران هم جای امنی باشه برای تولید نرم افزار .........................

----------


## rostamkhani

تاسیس شرکت خوبه ولی  دلایل و اهداف وجودش محمتره
به نظر بنده کار بلد بودن (نه فقط تئوری بلکه بیشتر عملی و تجربی اونم زیاد خیلی زیاد )  و مدیر بودن اصل اول .
 اندازه خودم یک نفر  هم کار بلد باشم و هم بتونم کارام رو خوب مدیریت کنم حالا اگه کار به جایی رسید تو این مدیریت قویتر شدم و دو سه نفری یا بیشتر شدیم
یه چند وقتی است داریم باهم کار میکنیم وضعیت نسبتا خوبه انوقت اگه به دردسرش می ارزید یعنی خوبیش میچربه به بدیش با بچه ها یک شرکت ثبت کنید .

----------


## AbbasZ

هرنرم افزار نويسي دوستدار تاسيس يك شركت بزرگ نرم افزاري است ولي به نظر من بازارنرم افزار احتياج به ايده هايي نو در كليه زمينه ها داردوجنبه دوم تاسيس يك شركت نرم افزاري بازار ايده هاي جديد است يعني بتواني بازار ايده هاي جديد خود را بشناسي تا در اين بازار موفق باشي

----------


## samispeed

تو ایران اگر  شرکت تاسیس کنی چند تا کار که می توانی انجام بدی
1- می توانی خودت سرمایه بذاری و ایده های ناب خودت و افرادی که ادعا دارند بلد اینکارند و جمع کنی و مثلا کارت انجام بدی  نهایتشم از دو حالت خارج نیست 90% به شکست می رسی و پول به باد می رود  و اگر 10% احتمال داشته باشه که ایده ات به سرانجام برسه یا یکی ازت می دزده و می بره یا اینکه مشابه ان رو تو بازار می بینی که زودتر از برنامه ات دادند بیرون و باز بهترین حالت ان اینه که برنامه ات رفته بیرون دو روز بعد کرک شده تو بیرون مشاهده می کنی
2-  از ایده ها که بگذریم می رویم سر نیاز مردم و ادارات که جز حسابداری و اتوماسیون و طراحی وب و چهار تا دیگه از این برنامه های جنگولکی که فقط با دیتابیس کار می کنه چیز دیگه ای نیست که بازم چند تا حالت پیش می یاد ا- داشتن پارتی 2 داشتن پارتی 3- داشتن پول 4- داشتن بازاریاب فوق حرفه ای که ما ندیدیم  تازه همه اینها را داری برنامه ات می نویسی و ارائه می کنی با کلی تیم می روی آموزش می دهی تو ادارات می زنه و رییس اداره عوض می شود ایشونم با فلان شرکت نرم افزاری دیگه که الان کلی پارتی 100 برابر بیشتر از تو داره دوستند یک بودجه چند میلیونی با رقم بالا می گیرند و برنامه را پس از یکسال بدون کوچکترین دلیل عوض می کنند  من تمام اینها رو از تجربیات شخصی خودم که دیدم براتون دارم توصیف می کنم


ولی اینم باید بگم که با نومیدی و من و تو نمی تونیم از این جور حرفها واقعا به جایی نمی رسیم به نظر من تو هر جایی که باشید اگر نمونه باشید یک بار دو بار سه بار شکست بخورید ولی یک روزی موفقیت می بینید بهتون قول می دهم

----------


## mamizadeh

> بازار رو بیخیال . امکان پرداخت رشوه داشته باش . پارتی هم داشته باش . شرکت هم داشته باش کار دولتی بت میدن برو کیف کن


با سلام 
دوسا عزیز (ali_kolahdoozan) شما که لوگوی خودتون رو با نام مبارک محمد (ص) زینت دادین چرا رشوه ، درسته جامعه این طوریه ولی شما گفتین محمد رسول الله فی قلوبنا واقعا شرمندتونم حتما در اولین فرصت لوگوی خودتون رو عوض کنید
دوستان درسته مشکلاتی تو مملکت در مورد پذیرش پروژه ها داریم ولی نباید انسانیت رو به دنیا و به پروژه های نرم افزاری بفروشیم
یقین پیدا کنین که به هر شرایطی که شده باشه (البته انسانی) و حتی منجر به سخت ترین تلاش ، من حتما شرکتی که دارم در سطح حد اقل ایران مشهورش می کنم و یقین به خدا و خودم دارم که این کار رو انجام می دم چون مسلمانم و ایرانی هستم
ممکنه برا بعضی ها شوخی باشه ولی یقین دارم اسم منو به یاد داشته باشین و بعد چند سال شاهد شکوهی باشین که ازش حرف زدم
وقتی کسی دنبال چیزی هستش کل کهکشان ها و کاینات یکی میشن تا تو رو به اون مطلبت برسونن به شرطی که خودت واقعا بخواهی (پائلو)

----------


## dark.lord

هر زمان که احساس کنم پولی دارم هم که می تونم توی کار بندازم . امپراتوری تشکیل بدم؛  می رم و  یک شرکت می زنم.... وگرنه هیچ وقت... تازه اون موقع است که می بینم شرک نرم افزاری بزنم یا نه..؟!؟!

----------


## nathan

دوستان و همكاران عزيز سلام به همه و خسته واقعاً نباشيد!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
با دوستاني كه وضعيت آي تي رودرايران فرمزمي دونن 100 %موافقم. تازه وقتي هم كه برنامه روتموم مي كني و ران مي كني وتحويل مي دي حالااگه مردي بياوپولتو ازكارفرما بگير . . .
جالبه كه تخفيفات بالاي 125000 توماني به خودشون مي دن.

----------


## Saeed_script

:گریه: 
تا زمانی یک قانون درست و حسابی برای نرم افزار در ایران نباشد ، وضع همینه که هست!

----------


## mehran20_200

همه دوستان از *کرک شدن* نرم افزارها گله مند هستند
اما چه کسی قادر به این کار است؟
آیا *بقال* سر کوچه؟
*وقتی خود برنامه نویسان به همکاران خود احترام نگذارند و برنامه ها را کرک کنند دیگه از مردم عادی اصلا نباید انتظار داشت* :خجالت:

----------


## seyyedalith

سلام
به نظر من اصلا چه خوت شركت بزني چه بري تو شركت ها هيچ كدوم فايده نداره
بهتره كه زندگيت رو بكني و مثلا اگر مي خواي يك كار علمي بكني از برنامه نويسي كمك بگيري!!!
يا حق

----------


## ghader62

JUST DO IT

----------


## prince0fpersia

الان بعد گذشت 6-7 سال از بحث های دوستان، به نظرتون آیا وضع بهتر شده یا بدتر؟ هنوزم سرمایه گذاری و تلاشش در این زمینه رو بی نتیجه میدونید؟

----------


## mujtaba20

سلام
خلاقیت راه حل شماست.

----------

